# Lost Username



## FloofyDragon (Jul 21, 2018)

I hope this is the right spot to put this. I have lost my username and would love to know what it is. Its been a while sence I was last on and hope to get it back.


----------



## Uluri (Jul 23, 2018)

Do you mean you Forgot your username? Or that you can't access your current account? 

I would assume that the place that you are to contact is the Help Email for Accounts that appears on the Login Section to be able to get help from the admins of the main site.
You should tell them through the email as much as you can remember about your account, such as the email you used for that account you are trying to recover.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2018)

FloofyDragon said:


> I hope this is the right spot to put this. I have lost my username and would love to know what it is. Its been a while sence I was last on and hope to get it back.


Userpage of DragonFloofs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## FloofyDragon (Aug 5, 2018)

Dragoneer said:


> Userpage of DragonFloofs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Danny118 (May 12, 2020)

Im having the same problem i know my email and password but forgot my username


----------

